# PRAS Show today...



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

What a pleasure it was to meet you all! Had great fun sexing Geoff Clarke's lovely Ceratophrys, buying lot's of 'phibs, catching up with all those in the trade, and MOST OF ALL - having a chat with you 'orrible lot haha. So, from memory, this is who from the forum that i met/caught up with at the show today -

Tony (Pigeon),
Richie,
Ed Benn,
Ben W,
Geoff C (Ophidianman),
Ron,
Debbie (VetDebbie)
Adam (AdsClarke)
Harvey ipreferasausageroll or 'The Worlds Smallest Sheriff',
Ally (Pipkin),
Ally,
Amanda (Manda),
Justine? (Teeny),
Fallen Angel,
Jim Wetherall,
Incrisis,
Horsfield,
Billy James,
Phesumafarmer (Toby),
Matt McMahon,
Lex.

Can't remember who else, but thought why not have a nice new post show thread?!

Great fun today, nice one folks!
Al


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Sarah = me :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

What I lack in height I make up for in gunslinging. Wish we'd stayed for the pub! We were there for aaaaaaages though and hardly anybody else showed up.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

ipreferaflan said:


> What I lack in height I make up for in gunslinging. Wish we'd stayed for the pub! We were there for aaaaaaages though and hardly anybody else showed up.


We were told from 3 onwards! We arrived about 3.20


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Sarah = me :lol2:


Sorry Jazzy - Doh! Cranberry juice yeah? . Shame the leucomelas fanclub didn't hang around, i was looking forward to that, but we all had fun didn't we?!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> We were told from 3 onwards! We arrived about 3.20


We were told from 2 onwards. We were there from like 1 until 3.



Alex M said:


> Sorry Jazzy - Doh! Cranberry juice yeah? . Shame the leucomelas fanclub didn't hang around, i was looking forward to that, but we all had fun didn't we?!


:blah:

EDIT: I bloody love cranberry juice.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> We were told from 2 onwards. We were there from like 1 until 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You missed it. The Sharp People turned up later.:whistling2:

Actually it was great to meet all these people that I've just been chatting to online- although I'm slightly worried that most expected me to be scary/nasty- hey, I *can* do nice! Under duress... Total praise to Pips and Jazz- unbelievably nice people, and ferried me around all over the place- shame about the satnav with altzheimers, but hey, we got there!:lol2:

And I look at dumplings in a whole new light...:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> You missed it. The Sharp People turned up later.:whistling2:
> 
> Actually it was great to meet all these people that I've just been chatting to online- although I'm slightly worried that most expected me to be scary/nasty- hey, I *can* do nice! Under duress... Total praise to Pips and Jazz- unbelievably nice people, and ferried me around all over the place- shame about the satnav with altzheimers, but hey, we got there!:lol2:
> 
> And I look at dumplings in a whole new light...:whistling2::whistling2:


I knows! In retrospect, I would've liked to have spent much more time with all you phibbers. Espesh Jazzeh and Pipkin considering they travelled all that way!
I think we were all pretty eager to get the animals home though and we'd been waiting aaaaaaages.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Alex M said:


> Sorry Jazzy - Doh! Cranberry juice yeah? . Shame the leucomelas fanclub didn't hang around, i was looking forward to that, but we all had fun didn't we?!


Yep cranberry juice! Thank you


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> You missed it. The Sharp People turned up later.:whistling2:
> 
> Actually it was great to meet all these people that I've just been chatting to online- although I'm slightly worried that most expected me to be scary/nasty- hey, I *can* do nice! Under duress... Total praise to Pips and Jazz- unbelievably nice people, and ferried me around all over the place- shame about the satnav with altzheimers, but hey, we got there!:lol2:
> 
> And I look at dumplings in a whole new light...:whistling2::whistling2:


Oi :bash: :lol2: 

It was lovely to meet everyone... You are all really nice people! Can't wait to see you all again!
Yeah sorry about my sat nav.... I shall be deleting that app :lol2:

Had an awesome day!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Oi :bash: :lol2:
> 
> It was lovely to meet everyone... You are all really nice people! Can't wait to see you all again!
> *Yeah sorry about my sat nav.... I shall be deleting that app* :lol2:
> ...


Don't darlin- it meant I spent a lot of time with two really great people!:no1: I honestly had a fab time today, and I really wasn't sure if it was a good idea, till I did it.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes i echo all the sentimeints said so far, it was a fab day, and it was a real pleasure to meet everyone, and put a face to the name.

Ron you are right about those dumplings, they were nice:lol2:
but i think you missed the wet crack!!!!(teeny)!!!!

Hope everyone got home safely with their phibs etc.

Ben


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

We were told the meet was from 2 onwards so after about 2 hours of waiting we decided to get animals back home. 

We should do an amphib meet somewhere soon  Maybe go and look at some pretty amphibs somewhere.

Did everyone get a nice haul of new creatures?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

yes it was a good day, nice to catch up with everyone i knew and always nice to meet new people, think i met everybody from the amphib section.
Had a good day at my table and thanks to everyone that purchased off me :2thumb:
Great show one of my favourite british shows,first time as a seller and worth it not to queue, very well organised and was really impressed when i arrived to find people waiting to help unload the van really helpfull so big thumps up to the organisers : victory:
Nice to catch up again Al and thanks for the tads, i also got myself some nice stuff, really great day


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

We didn't hear anything about 2pm meeting  oh well, there's always next time!
Now to sort that moss out..


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Ben W said:


> Yes i echo all the sentimeints said so far, it was a fab day, and it was a real pleasure to meet everyone, and put a face to the name.
> 
> Ron you are right about those dumplings, they were nice:lol2:
> but i think you missed the wet crack!!!!(teeny)!!!!
> ...


You soaked my crack


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

TEENY said:


> You soaked my crack


I heard about this the lucky [email protected], nice to meet you though Teeny!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Oh, and any of those i met today or know from here that have Facebook - I'm here Welcome to Facebook


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Alex M said:


> Oh, and any of those i met today or know from here that have Facebook - I'm here Welcome to Facebook


Added you : victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

And this is me:
http://www.facebook.com/JazzyBBunny?success=1


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm very very very very very disappointed that we missed out on the big meet  Stupid impatientness. I think it was a mixture of being cold, there being no space inside to sit down, and worrying about the animals in the car that made us leave a bit sooner. There's always next year, though!

Soooo.......when's the next show?! :lol2:

Oh and PS, huuuuuuuge thanks to Richie for grabbing me and Matt our lovely leucs! :no1:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

manda88 said:


> I'm very very very very very disappointed that we missed out on the big meet  Stupid impatientness. I think it was a mixture of being cold, there being no space inside to sit down, and worrying about the animals in the car that made us leave a bit sooner. There's always next year, though!
> 
> Soooo.......when's the next show?! :lol2:
> 
> Oh and PS, huuuuuuuge thanks to Richie for grabbing me and Matt our lovely leucs! :no1:


Thats not a problem knew how much Matt wanted them so thought ide better get them as they were the only larger ones left after Alex had bought all the others :bash: to be fair he did say do you think we should put them away for matt
and thank you for spending a huge amount at my table
great day had by all i think:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Added all those who put up facebook profiles lol.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I will add everyone and pop mine up when I get out of silly work :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

FallenAngel said:


> I will add everyone and pop mine up when I get out of silly work :lol2:


Im waiting for the washing machine guy then my sons got his halloween party lmao


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I just want to do a bunch of nothing today... really tired!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Thats not a problem knew how much Matt wanted them so thought ide better get them as they were the only larger ones left after Alex had bought all the others :bash: to be fair he did say do you think we should put them away for matt
> and thank you for spending a huge amount at my table
> great day had by all i think:2thumb:


How many did Alex buy?! Either way, it was really kind of you both to grab us some  Matt was chuffed to bits with them, as you could probably tell!! Now for my fantastica....:mf_dribble: Can't wait to get them! Going to get started on the vivs tonight!
We did spend rather a lot at your table didn't we haha, was well worth it though, probably should've grabbed a couple more plants off you though!


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Alex M said:


> Oh, and any of those i met today or know from here that have Facebook - I'm here Welcome to Facebook





Jazzy B Bunny said:


> And this is me:
> http://www.facebook.com/JazzyBBunny?success=1


I have sent you both friends requests, hope thats ok : victory:


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

I was shocked to see so many you venturing out into the big wide world :gasp:

Nice to meet those that I did though....

I also discovered that Ipreferaquiche is quite partial to tarts ..... :whistling2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

incrisis said:


> I was shocked to see so many you venturing out into the big wide world :gasp:
> 
> Nice to meet those that I did though....
> 
> I also discovered that Ipreferaquiche is quite partial to tarts ..... :whistling2:


Haha it is known that we do crawl out of our hides every once in a while...

Was good to meet you, Incy : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

incrisis said:


> I was shocked to see so many you venturing out into the big wide world :gasp:
> 
> Nice to meet those that I did though....
> 
> *I also discovered that Ipreferaquiche is quite partial to tarts ..... :whistling2:*


 :lol2:

Good to meet you, too!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

detail3r said:


> I have sent you both friends requests, hope thats ok : victory:


Request has not come through.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

incrisis said:


> I was shocked to see so many you venturing out into the big wide world :gasp:
> 
> Nice to meet those that I did though....
> 
> I also discovered that Ipreferaquiche is quite partial to tarts ..... :whistling2:


Quite partial/bloody love a tart.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll fb people when I get home.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Request has not come through.


 Your link didn't work for me.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

If any of the people I met want to add me on facebook, I am pretty easy to find on there .... : victory:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

incrisis said:


> If any of the people I met want to add me on facebook, I am pretty easy to find on there .... : victory:


Do you go by your real name?


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Do you go by your real name?


I don't have a real name


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

incrisis said:


> I don't have a real name


Somebody told me your real name.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Rhian, Jenny, Matt, and some random hobo we picked up on the left. And yes, Matt really is that tall!

I can find you on fb, Incy


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Somebody told me your real name.


Did they now ..... bless.... :whistling2:


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

manda88 said:


> I can find you on fb, Incy


It is pretty easy aint it


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> image
> 
> Rhian, Jenny, Matt, and some random hobo we picked up on the left. And yes, Matt really is that tall!
> 
> I can find you on fb, Incy


I can't see the pic but I'm really not going to rack my brain too hard wondering who the hobo is.



incrisis said:


> Did they now ..... bless.... :whistling2:


haha yeah. They said you might be a bit annoyed.

There's nothing wrong with it!


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> haha yeah. They said you might be a bit annoyed.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with it!



Nah, I don't get annoyed, I just have this whole pretence thing going on that I don't want people to know my real name 

Oh, and after a quick bit of stalking ... I have sent you FB friend request thing .....


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

incrisis said:


> Nah, I don't get annoyed, I just have this whole pretence thing going on that I don't want people to know my real name
> 
> Oh, and after a quick bit of stalking ... I have sent you FB friend request thing .....


ha! Alright. I can't accept it until I'm home.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Alex M said:


> I heard about this the lucky [email protected], nice to meet you though Teeny!


That sprayer was blody cold lol

Nice to meet you too me dear


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Request has not come through.


Ok, no worries


----------



## furryjen (Sep 22, 2010)

manda88 said:


> image
> 
> Rhian, Jenny, Matt, and some random hobo we picked up on the left. And yes, Matt really is that tall!


:gasp: Jeez he really does make the rest of us look like the Borrowers in that one though!! Clearly standing too close Matt.....


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I used some of the moss I bought from Richie, to do this... It probably won't stay like that for long though!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I used some of the moss I bought from Richie, to do this... *It probably won't stay like that for long though!*
> image
> image


 Looking good though! (And I mean it!:lol2


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Well as we are doing the whole FB thing

Me!!!
Log in | Facebook


Ben


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

TEENY said:


> You soaked my crack


Best crack i ever soaked my dear!!!:flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Moi: Harvey Broadhurst | Facebook


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to Facebook


This is me.

I have added a few people but everyone come say hi :2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

richie.b said:


> Nice to catch up again Al and thanks for the tads, i also got myself some nice stuff, really great day


Likewise pal, sorry i didn't have more for you but rest assured there will be more for you me old mucker


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Added you : victory:


Done (and all you other folk - thanks for the requests!). You will have to excuse my sense of humour on there though, although i try to remain fairly civilised on here however


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

manda88 said:


> How many did Alex buy?! Either way, it was really kind of you both to grab us some  Matt was chuffed to bits with them, as you could probably tell!! Now for my fantastica....:mf_dribble: Can't wait to get them! Going to get started on the vivs tonight!
> We did spend rather a lot at your table didn't we haha, was well worth it though, probably should've grabbed a couple more plants off you though!


I only bought 5 leucomelas 'Manda, from reading the threads on here prior to the show i knew how much Matt wanted some so had a word with Simon before the doors opened and he was happy to put them aside for you both - However Richie was the true star, he just said 'I'll pay for them now, and keep them aside for Matt' - a lovely gesture :thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

The people on here are really nice. I've said it already, but I had a really good time yesterday :2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

detail3r said:


> I have sent you both friends requests, hope thats ok : victory:


No problem - i tend to post more interesting pics of my animals on there as it's generally easier to upload them on there!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Alex M said:


> No problem - i tend to post more interesting pics of my animals on there as it's generally easier to upload them on there!


Me too, I don't use the uploader on there... I just right click them to get the address then copy that to here :2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

incrisis said:


> I was shocked to see so many you venturing out into the big wide world :gasp:
> 
> Nice to meet those that I did though....
> 
> I also discovered that Ipreferaquiche is quite partial to tarts ..... :whistling2:


Haha, good to meet you too Incy!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ben W said:


> Best crack i ever soaked my dear!!!:flrt:


The wife will love that mate  - and Teeny was very hot, it must be said (a very married hot i might point out)


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> The people on here are really nice. I've said it already, but I had a really good time yesterday :2thumb:


Likewise Jazz, i've been to alot of shows but socially that was up there with the breast - Ben even rung me today to say how much he liked you all, and i have to agree - what a good bunch


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Likewise Jazz, i've been to alot of shows but socially that was up there with the breast - Ben even rung me today to say how much he liked you all, and i have to agree - what a good bunch


I hated you all, actually.




Joking aside, I was thoroughly surprised how many nice people I met-I didn't expect to dislike people- even after online debate- but the niceness made me feel bad- 'cos I'm not a nice guy, really, I'm just good at bluff...:whistling2:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> I hated you all, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, that's nonsense, you were totally sound mate and enjoyed our beers talking about er anurans! I'm thinking of doing a Dorset meet one weekend for you all in the spring, got a 3 floor cottage so plenty of room to put you all up, everyone can check out my collection and i'll organise a few events i.e a trip to a couple of local sites to meet some introduced non native herps, maybe a trip to a wholesalers for a behind the scenes tour and then a wild night in my local 'open all hours' boozers (it not unusual for me to finish one of my gigs until around 2 in the morning here!). If this sounds a good idea let me know what you think and i'll get planning it folks!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Would anyone be up for a amphib meet up at some point and somewhere if there are no other shows for a while? 

It would be nice to meet everyone properly


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

A meet sounds lile a cunning plan to me


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Alex M said:


> Ah, that's nonsense, you were totally sound mate and enjoyed our beers talking about er anurans! I'm thinking of doing a Dorset meet one weekend for you all in the spring, got a 3 floor cottage so plenty of room to put you all up, everyone can check out my collection and i'll organise a few events i.e a trip to a couple of local sites to meet some introduced non native herps, maybe a trip to a wholesalers for a behind the scenes tour and then a wild night in my local 'open all hours' boozers (it not unusual for me to finish one of my gigs until around 2 in the morning here!). If this sounds a good idea let me know what you think and i'll get planning it folks!


That sounds like an awesome idea! Im up for that


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Ah, that's nonsense, you were totally sound mate and enjoyed our beers talking about er anurans! I'm thinking of doing a Dorset meet one weekend for you all in the spring, got a 3 floor cottage so plenty of room to put you all up, everyone can check out my collection and i'll organise a few events i.e a trip to a couple of local sites to meet some introduced non native herps, maybe a trip to a wholesalers for a behind the scenes tour and then a wild night in my local 'open all hours' boozers (it not unusual for me to finish one of my gigs until around 2 in the morning here!). If this sounds a good idea let me know what you think and i'll get planning it folks!


 
That sounds like a really good idea! I am up for that :2thumb:

Aren't you nice :lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Alex M said:


> I only bought 5 leucomelas 'Manda, from reading the threads on here prior to the show i knew how much Matt wanted some so had a word with Simon before the doors opened and he was happy to put them aside for you both - However Richie was the true star, he just said 'I'll pay for them now, and keep them aside for Matt' - a lovely gesture :thumb:


:flrt: I think I love you both a little bit.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Ah, that's nonsense, you were totally sound mate and enjoyed our beers talking about er anurans! I'm thinking of doing a Dorset meet one weekend for you all in the spring, got a 3 floor cottage so plenty of room to put you all up, everyone can check out my collection and i'll organise a few events i.e a trip to a couple of local sites to meet some introduced non native herps, maybe a trip to a wholesalers for a behind the scenes tour and then a wild night in my local 'open all hours' boozers (it not unusual for me to finish one of my gigs until around 2 in the morning here!). If this sounds a good idea let me know what you think and i'll get planning it folks!


Just read this, and YES PLEASE! That would be tooooo cool


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Ah, that's nonsense, you were totally sound mate and enjoyed our beers talking about er anurans! I'm thinking of doing a Dorset meet one weekend for you all in the spring, got a 3 floor cottage so plenty of room to put you all up, everyone can check out my collection and i'll organise a few events i.e a trip to a couple of local sites to meet some introduced non native herps, maybe a trip to a wholesalers for a behind the scenes tour and then a wild night in my local 'open all hours' boozers (it not unusual for me to finish one of my gigs until around 2 in the morning here!). If this sounds a good idea let me know what you think and i'll get planning it folks!


Up for that, bigtime!:no1:


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Alex M said:


> Ah, that's nonsense, you were totally sound mate and enjoyed our beers talking about er anurans! I'm thinking of doing a Dorset meet one weekend for you all in the spring, got a 3 floor cottage so plenty of room to put you all up, everyone can check out my collection and i'll organise a few events i.e a trip to a couple of local sites to meet some introduced non native herps, maybe a trip to a wholesalers for a behind the scenes tour and then a wild night in my local 'open all hours' boozers (it not unusual for me to finish one of my gigs until around 2 in the morning here!). If this sounds a good idea let me know what you think and i'll get planning it folks!


 
Ooo, me me me!! That's a great idea... maybe we should have an amphib section Christmas 'do' sometime!!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Ah, that's nonsense, you were totally sound mate and enjoyed our beers talking about er anurans! I'm thinking of doing a Dorset meet one weekend for you all in the spring, got a 3 floor cottage so plenty of room to put you all up, everyone can check out my collection and i'll organise a few events i.e a trip to a couple of local sites to meet some introduced non native herps, maybe a trip to a wholesalers for a behind the scenes tour and then a wild night in my local 'open all hours' boozers (it not unusual for me to finish one of my gigs until around 2 in the morning here!). If this sounds a good idea let me know what you think and i'll get planning it folks!


That would be so insanely cool. I bet us phibbers get messy.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Pipkin28 said:


> Ooo, me me me!! That's a great idea... maybe we should have an amphib section Christmas 'do' sometime!!


Down for this as well.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Pipkin28 said:


> Ooo, me me me!! That's a great idea... maybe we should have an amphib section Christmas 'do' sometime!!


Again I say YES PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I think everyone should come down here or near here this time though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I think everyone should come down here or near here this time though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm actually in Plymouth in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm actually in Plymouth in a couple of weeks.


Really?! We will have to meet up.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Right folks, i will start planning


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Def up for the Spring meet, but I'm afraid I won't be doing Crimble- money and commitments!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Not sure if I can do the xmas one either, i'm totally skint and have birthdays etc to pay for before xmas :gasp::bash:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

We could go for a sping bbq, perhaps in a pub garden??? or just at a campsite lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ben W said:


> We could go for a sping bbq, perhaps in a pub garden??? or just at a campsite lol


Barbie at Alex's?????:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Xmas isn't great for me.. the joy of working in retail  

But spring sounds good!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Really?! We will have to meet up.


Oui. My friend goes to university there and it's like the best place ever. We'll probs be out getting waystid.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Ben W said:


> Best crack i ever soaked my dear!!!:flrt:


:gasp: The wife better not read this !!!!!!! lol



Alex M said:


> The wife will love that mate  - and Teeny was very hot, it must be said (a very married hot i might point out)


Oooh er :blush:


BTW guys we are reenacting the IOW meet somewhen next year if you guys wanted to tag along, its a weekend of drinking and silly down here in a campsite lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Im up for that!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Is it me, or do people seem more 'luvved up' after this one? I don't recall all this networking after Kempton- but then I didn't go.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Im up for that!!


I have some heinously bad pics on my FB from last one lol


Ron Magpie said:


> Is it me, or do people seem more 'luvved up' after this one? I don't recall all this networking after Kempton- but then I didn't go.


Its coz we are all lovely, its just silliness that people think that others would not be accepted into the after show group at pub etc. They just have to wade on in and feel the love


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

*Group hug* :lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> *Group hug* :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Stop making me feel left out!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Stop making me feel left out!


 Always next time, Bud


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Barbie at Alex's?????:lol2:


Haha i don't have room in my garden for luxeries such as bbq's - it's filled up with outdoor amphibians (which i'm sure Benji would confirm!). But it did cross my mind that there is a great campsite in the village, and the sea is a 10 minute walk from my house/campsite - a perfect venue for a pre-pub afternoon bbq! It's a spectacular area, with every species of our native herps on the doorstep (and few non-native), and most importantly, our seaside open all hours pubs are great folks


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

TEENY said:


> :gasp: The wife better not read this !!!!!!! lol
> 
> 
> Oooh er :blush:
> ...


This also sounds good - canoe from mine over to the IOW anyone?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Haha i don't have room in my garden for luxeries such as bbq's - it's filled up with outdoor amphibians (which i'm sure Benji would confirm!). But it did cross my mind that there is a great campsite in the village, and the sea is a 10 minute walk from my house/campsite - a perfect venue for a pre-pub afternoon bbq! It's a spectacular area, with every species of our native herps on the doorstep (and few non-native), and most importantly, our seaside open all hours pubs are great folks


Hehe- I wasn't serious- but the spring gettogether/bunk up sounds like a great idea- *and* we get to hear your music!:2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe- I wasn't serious- but the spring gettogether/bunk up sounds like a great idea- *and* we get to hear your music!:2thumb:


That's if i'm not drumming for Finley Quaye by then  - but sure if i have a gig that weekend then i'm sure it'll all add to the experience mate. I may take a week off in April for this, make it a long weekend so we can all fit everything in, Friday to Sunday would be good i reckon!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Alex M said:


> That's if i'm not drumming for Finley Quaye by then  - but sure if i have a gig that weekend then i'm sure it'll all add to the experience mate. I may take a week off in April for this, make it a long weekend so we can all fit everything in, Friday to Sunday would be good i reckon!


Yup- I'm sure I can get some time off- and Dave is owed oodles!:lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Ben W said:


> Always next time, Bud


^^^THIS


Alex M said:


> This also sounds good - canoe from mine over to the IOW anyone?


:lol2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Im really liking the sound of this Al count me in mucka :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah would defintely take some time off. Sounds like good fun.:2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Good stuff Richie and Matt - will be excellent - about time there was a proper 'phib (etc ) meetup!. All i'm hoping for now is that Cheryl Cole joins the 'phib section between now and March, and if it means Louis Walsh having to put up a tent in my back garden, then so be it....


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Good stuff Richie and Matt - will be excellent - about time there was a proper 'phib (etc ) meetup!. All i'm hoping for now is that Cheryl Cole joins the 'phib section between now and March, and if it means Louis Walsh having to put up a tent in my back garden, then so be it....


 
no worries Al ill ask her on the weekend she should come though :whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Alex M said:


> Good stuff Richie and Matt - will be excellent - about time there was a proper 'phib (etc ) meetup!. All i'm hoping for now is that Cheryl Cole joins the 'phib section between now and March, and if it means Louis Walsh having to put up a tent in my back garden, then so be it....


Can I bring Johnny depp please? and maybe Hugh Jackman :lol2:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Can I bring Johnny depp please? and maybe Hugh Jackman :lol2:


You don't honestly think there's a chance THEY'LL join the 'phib section before April do you m'love?!? And Richie, tell her to hurry up, i need her to 'syphon the water from my caecilian enclosure' ta mate


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Alex M said:


> You don't honestly think there's a chance THEY'LL join the 'phib section before April do you m'love?!? And Richie, tell her to hurry up, i need her to 'syphon the water from my caecilian enclosure' ta mate


Alex you're filthy!! :lol2:

I think I'll bring Harry from McFly :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Def up for Mr Jackman, but can we ban Sheryl Seedy, please?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

manda88 said:


> Alex you're filthy!! :lol2:
> 
> I think I'll bring Harry from McFly :mf_dribble:


I know Manda, had to grow a beard to look the part, and Ron - i've got more chance with her gran, Beryl Cole


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Think Wayne Rooney got first shout on old Beryl.....

some gorgeous campsites in Dorset - stayed at the Golden Cap one near Bridport. Nearly stood on an adder whilst walking near there


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh man. Can we go out looking for adders?


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

This meet up sounds very exciting 

Could you give me at least 6 weeks notice of the date so I can book it off work, which I am sure is the same for everyone : victory:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

This definitely has to happen.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I would so be bringing the SLR with me to actually take photos of everyone and everything, we can finally have the photos we promised all that time ago! Can't actually remember when it was, but meh. I'm obsessed with getting photos of people.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Can I come?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Can I come?


No, only PRAS goers can attend.





















:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Corn geek!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Corn geek!


Viv Geek.

I want to see an adder in the wild.:2thumb:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Corn geek!


Haha touché. It would be awesome if you came too, then we'd finally be able to meet you, and you and I can have gurning competitions!
Is your boa there yet?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

About 4pm.

I've seen an Adder, I almost stepped on it and it hissed at me. That was over ten years ago.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morg you should defo come.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ive seen a few adders at college, they are awesome. Ive got a really bad photo of a female somewhere


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Plenty of 'Vipera berus' around here folks - and i'm thinking of 29th April to May 1st, it'll be a Friday/Saturday/Sunday event - What do you all think, could you pencil it in?. I would do this earlier in the year but weather should be half decent then plus it's prime amphibian breeding season in my garden then, which should make it a little more interesting.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Alex M said:


> Plenty of 'Vipera berus' around here folks - and i'm thinking of 29th April to May 1st, it'll be a Friday/Saturday/Sunday event - What do you all think, could you pencil it in?. I would do this earlier in the year but weather should be half decent then plus it's prime amphibian breeding season in my garden then, which should make it a little more interesting.


Should be able to make that!.... and its right before my birthday too! (4th may.. hint hint :lol2: )


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Plenty of 'Vipera berus' around here folks - and i'm thinking of 29th April to May 1st, it'll be a Friday/Saturday/Sunday event - What do you all think, could you pencil it in?. I would do this earlier in the year but weather should be half decent then plus it's prime amphibian breeding season in my garden then, which should make it a little more interesting.


Beltaine!!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Plenty of 'Vipera berus' around here folks - and i'm thinking of 29th April to May 1st, it'll be a Friday/Saturday/Sunday event - What do you all think, could you pencil it in?. I would do this earlier in the year but weather should be half decent then plus it's prime amphibian breeding season in my garden then, which should make it a little more interesting.


I've never seen one!

Sounds perfect. The Pianos Become The Teeth tour is the week before so I'm a-okay.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> I've never seen one!
> 
> Sounds perfect. The Pianos Become The Teeth tour is the week before so I'm a-okay.


'TPBTT' tour? Who's that Weriff of Wooton?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Alex M said:


> 'TPBTT' tour? Who's that Weriff of Wooton?


YouTube - Pianos Become The Teeth - Quit Benefit

Knock yourself out, Deputy Dorset.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

They're my fav band evar.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> YouTube - Pianos Become The Teeth - Quit Benefit
> 
> Knock yourself out, Deputy Dorset.


Well Constable Cowes, he didn't go on X-Factor did he?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Well Constable Cowes, he didn't go on X-Factor did he?


No Professor Purbeck. He did not.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Al, is it an invite only/limit to how many people will be coming? Otherwise you may get bombarded!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Al, is it an invite only/limit to how many people will be coming? Otherwise you may get bombarded!


Thats strangely what I was thinking the day, you might get half the forum at your house :whistling2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> Thats strangely what I was thinking the day, you might get half the forum at your house :whistling2:


And people he hates might turn up, like that matt_mcmahon77 bloke, he's such a douche. Nobody wants him there.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

manda88 said:


> Al, is it an invite only/limit to how many people will be coming? Otherwise you may get bombarded!


It's a good question Manda, obviously i will limit it to those who make the effort to interact with each other on here and obviously half know each other, it may not sound fair but i won't have people just turning up at my house without me having absolutely no idea who they are - Sorry! So - PRAS lot are cool, a few others that didn't go but whom are known on here, and also any blondes with big milkers who may or may not be members of RFUK. Cheers, Al x


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Alex M said:


> It's a good question Manda, obviously i will limit it to those who make the effort to interact with each other on here and obviously half know each other, it may not sound fair but i won't have people just turning up at my house without me having absolutely no idea who they are - Sorry! So - PRAS lot are cool, a few others that didn't go but whom are known on here, and also any blondes with big milkers who may or may not be members of RFUK. Cheers, Al x


But what if people you don't like turn up?! :gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, not blonde, or female, and no 'milkers' to be seen...:whistling2:

EDIT: 'milkers' are farm impliments, right???


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, not blonde, or female, and no 'milkers' to be seen...:whistling2:
> 
> EDIT: 'milkers' are farm impliments, right???


Hey ron, how are your cockroaches and your golden tree frogs then? Glad you manged to get them.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hey ron, how are your cockroaches and your golden tree frogs then? Glad you manged to get them.


So was I!:2thumb:

Roaches are doing fine- very shy at this stage, but that's what they do. They are in a plastic tank sitting on top of Blues' viv- temp-wise, that seems to work. The female golden frog- I only got one- seems to be doing pretty well in her temp tank- she is also a bit shy, but she is eating ok. I need a bigger Exo, though for her and my male! How are your leucs settling in?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> So was I!:2thumb:
> 
> Roaches are doing fine- very shy at this stage, but that's what they do. They are in a plastic tank sitting on top of Blues' viv- temp-wise, that seems to work. The female golden frog- I only got one- seems to be doing pretty well in her temp tank- she is also a bit shy, but she is eating ok. I need a bigger Exo, though for her and my male! How are your leucs settling in?


Yeah they are. They were properly out and about last night nooming all there fruit flys.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah they are. They were properly out and about last night nooming all there fruit flys.


Kewl! I may yet get some...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Kewl! I may yet get some...


DO IT!!!! They are awesome and really bold. Manda was taking pics of the tank yesterday, and one just came out and came towards her.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Hey guys, 

Should have news on the visit to the Wholesalers next week, but it's looking very promising so far . Also, i'm in the process of organising a herptile ramble on the Sunday morning (to get that booze out of your system ) with whom many consider to be the UK'S leading herpetological conservation expert - after that it'll be a trip to a local pub for a quality Sunday roast! Hope this sounds good, Al


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Should have news on the visit to the Wholesalers next week, but it's looking very promising so far . Also, i'm in the process of organising a herptile ramble on the Sunday morning (to get that booze out of your system ) with whom many consider to be the UK'S leading herpetological conservation expert - after that it'll be a trip to a local pub for a quality Sunday roast! Hope this sounds good, Al


Oh my God. This weekend is going to be so incredibly amazing.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Should have news on the visit to the Wholesalers next week, but it's looking very promising so far . Also, i'm in the process of organising a herptile ramble on the Sunday morning (to get that booze out of your system ) with whom many consider to be the UK'S leading herpetological conservation expert - after that it'll be a trip to a local pub for a quality Sunday roast! Hope this sounds good, Al


I don't understand what this means!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

manda88 said:


> I don't understand what this means!


 Which bit don't you understand?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> I don't understand what this means!


It means we're going to get to meet lots of very interesting and exciting people and see lots of incredible animals.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Which bit don't you understand?


Like the whole thing, I basically I don't really know what he's talking about!



ipreferaflan said:


> It means we're going to get to meet lots of very interesting and exciting people and see lots of incredible animals.


Where and when and why?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Where and when and why?


When we go to Chez Alex.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> When we go to Chez Alex.


Ooohhhhh ok, I though he meant like this weekend, hence my confusing. Who and what is the wholesaler though? That's what I'm most confused by! Is it Alex?! It's safe to say that the rest all makes sense though now, and god damn I'm looking forward to it!! *Assuming I'm invited :flrt:*


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

manda88 said:


> I don't understand what this means!


Manda, are you having a blonde moment m'love?!. 'Wholesalers' - This will be a trip to a top 'supplier of reptiles and amphibians to the pet trade, where you will learn about initial treatment of new shipments of animals that come in, how they maintain them, and lots of interesting facts and information about the reptile trade'. 'Herptile Ramble' - Dorset is THE reptile and amphibian capital of England - Every species that is found in the British Isles lives here, and we also have quite a few 'alien invaders' living here too, i will be taking you to a site to see some of these on the same day as the Wholesalers visit (Saturday), on the Sunday morning we will go and visit an excellent site for all our native reptiles and some of our amphibians too with hopefully a good friend of mine whom is a world reknowned herpetologist, a chap that is involved in taxonomy (you know, gives funny or 'scientific' names to things), an advisor to DEFRA on all things herptile, and is an expert in herpetological conservation etc etc etc! We may well get to see the first of next years breeding Natterjack toads too (calamita)!.

Hope this clarifies everything for you blondie , Al


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Manda, are you having a blonde moment m'love?!. 'Wholesalers' - This will be a trip to a top 'supplier of reptiles and amphibians to the pet trade, where you will learn about initial treatment of new shipments of animals that come in, how they maintain them, and lots of interesting facts and information about the reptile trade'. 'Herptile Ramble' - Dorset is THE reptile and amphibian capital of England - Every species that is found in the British Isles lives here, and we also have quite a few 'alien invaders' living here too, i will be taking you to a site to see some of these on the same day as the Wholesalers visit (Saturday), on the Sunday morning we will go and visit an excellent site for all our native reptiles and some of our amphibians too with hopefully a good friend of mine whom is a world reknowned herpetologist, a chap that is involved in taxonomy (you know, gives funny or 'scientific' names to things), an advisor to DEFRA on all things herptile, and is an expert in herpetological conservation etc etc etc! We may well get to see the first of next years breeding Natterjack toads too (calamita)!.
> 
> Hope this clarifies everything for you blondie , Al


Hahaha I really am, I think I mis read it and thought you meant that you were just telling us about some kind of show you were going to at the weekend.... :blush:
I've already booked the 29th off so I'm ready to rock and roll! Well looking forward to it! I apologise now for holding everyone up while I take 500 photos every 10 steps I take.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Nothing is going to stop me going to this.


----------

